# Stepford Wives...



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

The Stepford Wives Organization at stepfordwives.org (To Serve Man is Not A Cookbook... It's A Pleasure (c) Copyright 2010) : Home Page

I stumbled upon this website last night. 

Most of it made me laugh, although I do practice one thing that is advocated on this site. 

When I am home before my husband, I make sure his dinner is ready. I also try to look cute and smell sweet. He works very hard to provide a decent life for the two of us, so why not cook and give him something nice to look at when he comes home? Give and take makes for a happy marriage. 

Other than that, most of this website is nonsense. 

What do the men and women of TAM think?


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

:scratchhead: Hmmmm, my first thought was where the **** do I get me one of them. Then I woke up and realized that I would get bored to friggen tears with someone like this.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

:rofl:

Wear a shower cap while cooking because of the odors? 

I haven't made it through the rest of the site yet. I figured I was already screwed with the 'cooking' section being first lol. I've been teaching myself (with success!) to cook. I told hubs this year I'd take over being chef and he said he likes cooking, so this wouldn't work for him. We have decided to split the week evenly with who takes turns wearing the chef's hat. Not to be confused with wearing the shower cap. 

I do like the retro pictures though.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ira Levin's work was a dark satire on the dangerous of the nanny state where every wish is fulfilled every need met.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband wouldn't dare complain that I smelled like food, after I cooked a nice meal for him.

RLD, I love your interpretation of the novel. However, I think the website was focusing on the subservience shown in both the film and the book. 

A real man would find such a servile woman boring and ridiculous, especially the part that says wives are only to please their husbands in bed and then go in the bathroom to masturbate. A wife has no right to sexual satisfaction?! :rofl:


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband wouldn't dare complain that I smelled like food, after I cooked a nice meal for him.
> 
> RLD, I love your interpretation of the novel. However, I think the website was focusing on the subservience shown in both the film and the book.
> 
> A real man would find such a servile woman boring and ridiculous, especially the part that says wives are only to please their husbands in bed and then go in the bathroom to masturbate. A wife has no right to sexual satisfaction?! :rofl:


The funny part is the fact that she must go to the other room to do something that the man would find pleasing to watch.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> A real man would find such a servile woman boring and ridiculous, especially the part that says wives are only to please their husbands in bed and then go in the bathroom to masturbate. A wife has no right to sexual satisfaction?! :rofl:


:rofl: .....goodness, I must have missed that part! 

I was probably stuck on: _Let him talk first - remember, his topics of conversation are more important than yours._

Although there are a few points that I agree with if going both ways - not greeting each other with complaints and being happy to see each other.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

HAHA! The FAQ section is hysterical...



> 8. “Does the Stepford Organization have tenets the wives abide by?”
> 
> We are not a biblical group and don’t have any particular affiliations to any fringe religious groups. We are just a group of wives who share a common belief in staying at home and pleasing our husbands. Our Stepford men have framed three rules they hang by our kitchen window. They informed us these are the only four views we should have in life.
> 
> ...


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:lol:I know, right?

What about the part when women should wait in the kitchen, in case their husbands call their names or...:rofl::rofl: _snap their fingers!_ :rofl::rofl:

My husband would never snap his fingers to get my attention. If he did, it would be the last time because I would break those long digits I love so much.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

The site simply must be a parody/satire.

I love this part:



> As much as we at Stepfordwives.org cannot fathom a life where we would have to go out to become the breadwinners, we wisely reserve our opinions on the women who chose to do so. After all, what is a sisterhood if we can't support one another? We only hope the professionally successful women will grant us the same courtesy regarding our men's decision for us to stay at home.


Take special note of the final sentence.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope to God it is, notaname.

"Our men's decision to stay at home..." Jesus Claus.

The women who live this way probably think that working wives are trying to be men.

I wonder what Scannerguard thinks of a site like this.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I was invited to respond, but honestly, I can't tell if this website is a parody or mainly just sarcasm; I guess it is.

Anyway, this isn't Post-Feminism. . .this is like Retro-Feminism, with the imagery and everything.

Here is a better website you all need to become aquainted with:

Surrendered Wife - Laura Doyle - Creating Happy Marriage Intimacy, Advice, Tips, Support, Books, Seminars

If you surrender now, you will find my terms most palatable.



> Like millions of women, I wanted my marriage to be better. But when I tried to get my husband to be more romantic, helpful and ambitious, he withdrew-- and I was lonely and exhausted from controlling everything. Desperate to be in love with my man again, I decided to stop telling him what to do and how to do it.
> 
> When I surrendered control, something magical happened. The union I had always dreamed of appeared. The man who had wooed me was back.
> 
> ...


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I have read the "The Surrendered Wife."

Surprisingly, I think there is something to be said for expressing needs in a manner that respects one's spouse.

As a wife, I believe that my opinion counts and if I am not happy with any of my husband's choices, I have the right to be heard.

I have learned that my husband responds well to a softer voice, if I am not pleased with something. Screeching angrily only puts him on the defensive and adds tension.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Surrendered Wife - Laura Doyle - Creating Happy Marriage Intimacy, Advice, Tips, Support, Books, Seminars



> I certainly didn't change overnight. At first, I felt uneasy when I held my tongue instead of expressing my opinion about everything.


And neither do I expect the women of TAM to change overnight. . .in time though, I shall be Richard Burton and they shall be my Elizabeth Taylors playing out that Shakespeare Classic. . .


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Surrendered Wife - Laura Doyle - Creating Happy Marriage Intimacy, Advice, Tips, Support, Books, Seminars
> 
> 
> 
> And neither do I expect the women of TAM to change overnight. . .in time though, I shall be Richard Burton and they shall be my Elizabeth Taylors playing out that Shakespeare Classic. . .


:lol:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, I clicked on this link, this is parady -I surely don't think the average man would want most of this .... even if they did , it would be just be following "rules" to please. It is terribly poking fun of the compliant traditional wife who relies 100 % on her husband as a dog to his master. 

Read this part


> * A Wife Is Meant To be Seen, Not Heard*. (A Stepford Wife Good Manners Exercise)
> 
> My husband is a firm believer in the edict "Do not speak unless you are spoken to," especially for a married woman when she's around her husband. I think for me, this is primarily because Edwin usually has the intelligent things to say, and as much as it makes me pout, he's always right. He also believes in the declaration that "women are meant to be seen, not heard." I guess that's why I spend so much time looking my very best for him. It's better to look nice and be appreciated than to have all the intelligence in the world. So I just zip it until he asks for my opinion, which is seldom. I have to confess there were times when I accidentally blurted out what I was thinking. Much to Edwin's chagrin, he firmly informed me that he'll ask when he wants my perspective. After all, he always said he put a window in my kitchen to give me a point of view.



Ha ha , hell would freeze over before I would honor that one, if that is what HE wanted, he sure as sh** picked the wrong woman in ME. Thankfully my husband is as far from the moon as one could possibly be in this sense - he loves my opioion, somtimes I have to tell him..."look Honey, you know better than me, this one is yours!" 

I am "old fashioned" in a nice variety of ways -but not in the passive sense in any way, shape or form. I am like a lion who needs to roar sometimes. I personally could not conform to this out of obligation and expectation -for no man, and most expecially .....if the man was not a good loving doting man who had my best interests at heart and I felt that in my soul....if he does, however, there are many things on this site that I would so willingly give, act and BE for him -because I wanted too, because it comes from deep inside....
....even though they are trying to poke halarious fun..... much of this I likely LIVE and breathe every day --but NEVER out of obligation, out of pure love & wanting to please my husband. .....take for instance this part about sex ....

(my thoughts in *red*)



> "Sexual intercourse is an act of love. Express your love by giving him all you can give. :iagree:A woman's hands should never be still when she is making love.:iagree: By caressing tenderly, you assure him that he's touchable. *what, that just sounds dumb -touchable !? *Tell him "I love you" with your hands. :iagree: / Psychological test results reveal that infants who are not touched lovingly suffer emotional deprivation as adults. This basic need to be loved, touched, and comforted continues throughout life, in your life and his. *This is true *. He depends on you to reassure him that he's desirable to you. He needs confidence in this area where he may be vulnerable*. I do feel it means a hell of alot to a man, but they are poking fun at this point! *Your husband wants you to want him sexually *But he also wants it to be real, not faked -if he is a good man. *He wants you to enjoy love making as much as he does - *and this is where they should have something stated about HIS role in that process - but that is the point of this site, to make fun! *If you fail in this area, he is devastated. Down inside, he feels he is an utter failure. Believe in him and tell him so. Let him know he's your special project in life. " *Ha ha devestation, telling him he is your project in life - that would piss a man off *!


I didn't read awhole lot -cause it is silly to me. But those are my thoughts on those 2 little sections I did pick out.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

notaname said:


> HAHA! The FAQ section is hysterical...
> 
> 1. A wife may not injure her husband or, through inaction, allow her husband to come to harm or discomfort.
> 2. A wife must obey and serve any orders given to her by her husband, except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
> 3. A wife must protect her own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law.


That's just a restating of Asimov's three laws of Robotics replacing the word, "robot" with "wife." What a hoot!


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL... my husband wants one of those stepford wives! He wishes I would bow to his every whim and still look beyond 100% all the time. The crazy part is, if we lived where my kids go to school, I actually would))) I know how to be super mom and wife and look hot, but I just dont have the time or energy with my commute. Plus, when I do carve out more time on certain days with after school child care, he doesnt notice anyway... wasted scaping 

My husband's stepford would have to be asexual except for taking it in the rear... that, my husband would do everyday.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

SA,

It's okay.

The women (present company excluded) are my "little project" at TAM. 

I dont think I am making progress.


----------



## winniecooper (Nov 16, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> The Stepford Wives Organization at stepfordwives.org (To Serve Man is Not A Cookbook... It's A Pleasure (c) Copyright 2010) : Home Page
> 
> I stumbled upon this website last night.
> 
> ...


I do the same things for my husband. He has told me how much he appreciates my efforts and how it makes him hot for me. 

I am also a recovering Stepford Wife learning to have my own life apart for the house and kids. My husband finds this new integrated me much more appealing than some drone waiting on his beck and call. 

Scary thing is when people think this is the only useful social dynamic for a husband and wife. I know a family who has a few sisters who are married and have kids described in their family's annual christmas letter as having the following interests:

"(insert wife's name here) keeps the home, home schools the kids, transports."

Even though the same letter then goes on in detail to describe their husbands and even their kids passions and pursuits in detail. Ugh times infinity. Seriously?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Power comes with responsibility you know, that's something a lot of fellas who say "GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN WOMAN" forget as well as women who want the power yet suffer NONE of the responsibility.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Just because I am not a husband pleasing robot, it doesn't mean that I am trying to avoid the responsibility that comes with power. 

It is all about balance. While it is wonderful for spouses to look after each other, marriage should never be about women not speaking until they are spoken to or being servants.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a husband pleasing love machine  Rawr.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Me too, that_girl. 

What I meant was a shrinking violet who just keeps quiet and knows her place. I am not the Stepford kind.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

is the opposite of manning up womaning down? i hope so


----------

